# Limewire pour iBook G4



## Adelhaidis (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
Cela fait un petit moment que j'essaye d'installer Limewire sur mon iBook G4, mais soit c'est impossible de trouver la bonne version ( la toute récente ne passant pas ) soit il ne trouve tout simplement pas le fichier..
Pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## imacg5mortel (15 Décembre 2009)

Tu dois nous dire quelle Version de Mac Os tu as : va sur la pomme puis A propos de ce mac


----------



## Adelhaidis (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai le Mac OS X Version 10.3.9


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Décembre 2009)

Adelhaidis a dit:


> J'ai le Mac OS X Version 10.3.9


Bonsoir,
Regarde ici.


----------



## Adelhaidis (15 Décembre 2009)

Ca marche, merci beaucoup =D


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Décembre 2009)

Adelhaidis a dit:


> Ca marche, merci beaucoup =D


De rien.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Adelhaidis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cela fait un petit moment que j'essaye d'installer Limewire sur mon iBook G4, mais soit c'est impossible de trouver la bonne version ( la toute récente ne passant pas ) soit il ne trouve tout simplement pas le fichier..
> Pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci.



Petit Hadopi quand tu descendras de la ligne n'oublie pas mes petits bracelets menottés. 

A+


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Décembre 2009)

Mais noublie pas ... qu'Hadopie ça n'existe pas ... mais que tout le monde à eu peur ... et à arrêter de downloader ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Mais pour la grippe H1N1 ça ne passe pas, va comprendre quelque chose, le Français veut pas de piqûre, il n'en veut pas, notre ministre de la santé va aller de pays en pays tel le petit Papa Noël apporter ses vaccins anti-grippaux par milliers sous leurs petits sapins, ou les brader la pauvre, comme quoi faire peur ça ne marche pas toujours.

Joyeux Noël à tous.

A+


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Décembre 2009)

Oué ça marche pas à chaque fois


----------

